# Live bait shop in Richmond



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Any body out there know what happened to the Guy on 2218(Pleak Road) that sells live bait ,perch ,goldfish,minnows etc . I drove by this morning and it looked like he is shut down.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Zurovecks is what I think its called. I used to go there all the time when I lived in Rosenberg. Havent heard they shut down though.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Last time I was out there at Zurovec's they told me they would be shutting it down. Sells werent what they used to be with since the urbanization of Fort Bend County resticting alot of access to places folks used to fish. Gander Mountain is now the only place I know of that sells live bait out that way.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

That's too bad.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

They are my neighbors. They shut it down alright. Not enough sales and fewer people running lines and stuff due to places being blocked off. Said they used to usual trot line runners everyweek but they slowly died off. Lived next to em for 31 yrs they have always been there. Gander is the closest thing for live bait now. Heard they took up some slack and stock more bait.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Used to give Zurovec's a lot of business before i moved down here to Corpus. That's too bad. They were really nice folks with a good business going. Figures...freakin' country folk wannabe's would be part of the problem. Where I grew up out of of FM 359 near 723 it used to be pretty barren. Now, it's a gosh darn ZOO. Too bad...

Sonny


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

not sure where you live or fish but there is a place on hwy 36 just before you get into Sealy --- Sturm Fish Hatchery and Bait Farm (979) 885-4299 --- he has picked up alot of business since Zurovec's shut down... including mine... too much trouble hitting local ditches and creeks


----------

